# Difference between CM and Sperm (tmi)



## GreyGirl

Just wondering how you tell the difference between CM and :spermy: coming out after :sex:? I have the initial 'stuff' drain out straight after :sex: last night, but when I wiped this morning after toilet it was 'slippy' like CM...so could it be fertile CM or is it more likely :spermy: from last night still???


----------



## grandbleu

Now I know I read somewhere that there is something that makes sperm stick together right away (that's why it's kind of gloppy) but that "enzyme" or whatever it is breaks down after about 10 minutes and then you can get the very runny stuff (TMI I had it this AM too when I went to the loo) It's leftover sperm in my opinion but a lot of the sperm just never makes it to it's final destination hence the fact that millions are "ejected" LOL because only one will make it to the egg and be successful. HTH


----------



## mooncake76

I am also curious about this! The book I have about charting says to do kegels to expel the semen afterwards so that you can be sure it is fertile cm but this seems to go against advice to keep as much of it in there as possible! A very good question, hope someone can shed some light on it!


----------



## shelleney

I think it is left over :spermy:
If only one makes it to the egg, the rest comes back down, and out.
That is just my opinion though :blush:
xx


----------



## Mom23monkies

left over sperm would have been gone after a few hours
I would say its probably ewcm
go DTD AGAIN!!!!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks guys! 
I had some EWCM last night, I think, really thin and stretchy?


----------



## grandbleu

GreyGirl said:


> Thanks guys!
> I had some EWCM last night, I think, really thin and stretchy?

Yes that's exactly it: here's a kind of TMI picture but hope it helps:

Spoiler



PS. you see how EWCM is kind of strechy and thin...left over sperm would be like wet and slippery feeling...

I definitely think you have EWCM from your description! but the other stuff was probably left over swimmers!

Catch that egg!


----------



## GreyGirl

Thanks for the picture :) Mine wasn't as much or as thick as that...but the same consistency. I've been taking epo but maybe it hasn't helped :(


----------



## kizzyt

how funny, I was asking myself (and a guru of wisdom ;)) this very same question this morning! we DTD on Sat morning and I had lots of slippery "stuff" on Sunday morning, wasnt sure if it was sperm or the good stuff, but working out from my cycle I'd say probably sperm! ha!


----------



## grandbleu

GreyGirl said:


> Thanks for the picture :) Mine wasn't as much or as thick as that...but the same consistency. I've been taking epo but maybe it hasn't helped :(

Haha - yeah I tried to find a better picture but in general you get the idea...I think the picture is a bit thick as well but it shows how it kind of stretches between fingers (if it's thinner no worries that's probably more normal anyways). The left-over sperm won't do that it will just slip and slide.


----------



## GreyGirl

Thank you :D Nice to know I have normal EWCM! Hopefully it's keeping the :spermy: slive long enough for my egg to arrive :D


----------



## Imalia

Slightly strange way of testing, but one way to know is drop it in a glass of water, if it dissolves, it's semen, if it's cm, it will stay intact and sink.

Sometimes I wonder if I really have looked into the whole fertility thing way more than is healthy...


----------



## GreyGirl

Wow! How did you find that out?!


----------



## Mom23monkies

GreyGirl said:


> Wow! How did you find that out?!

A book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler.
Its full of good stuff including that info ;)


----------



## grandbleu

Mom23monkies said:


> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> Wow! How did you find that out?!
> 
> A book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler.
> Its full of good stuff including that info ;)Click to expand...

Just saying I love that book...it's a bit expensive (you could probably get a copy used though from Amazon so it would be a bit cheaper) but definitely so worth it...I wish I had gotten that book when I first started my period...I mean I had no idea what goes on down there until I read that book...it really was empowering and I got to know my body so much better.


----------



## Mom23monkies

grandbleu said:


> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreyGirl said:
> 
> 
> Wow! How did you find that out?!
> 
> A book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler.
> Its full of good stuff including that info ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Just saying I love that book...it's a bit expensive (you could probably get a copy used though from Amazon so it would be a bit cheaper) but definitely so worth it...I wish I had gotten that book when I first started my period...I mean I had no idea what goes on down there until I read that book...it really was empowering and I got to know my body so much better.Click to expand...

I got mine on amazon over 8 years ago when I was ttc #2
I was using its rules when I got pregnant with DD (she is #3) 
I KNEW I was in my fertile window but decided *I* Knew best lol (ok well the three or four beers I drank probably contributed to that problem. lol)
but figured "I have four days before ovulation I will be fine"
and then
well
Uhmm
yeah
I was pregnant haha!!


----------



## GreyGirl

sounds like a great book, i'll look into it, thanks :)


----------

